# very cute video a friend sent



## bonbean01 (Jan 8, 2012)

Some of the sheep people here also have goats...so thought some of you might enjoy this very cute youtube!

http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/b4_EdJ-XkUA?rel=0


----------

